# Kaitlin Caricature - Surprise for my hubbys B-Day UPDATED ON PG-2



## Silverbirchminiatures (Mar 25, 2010)

Wanted to share my hubby's Surprise birthday gift... He will open the picture as his kids bring out his new horse from the barn... Oh I can't wait... 10 more sleeps....


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 25, 2010)

What a wonderful gift!!!!!!!


----------



## markadoodle (Mar 25, 2010)

WOW I HOPE SOMDAY I WILL GET ONE! THATS AMAZING


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 25, 2010)

Hows this for GORGEOUS









(Posting for Sandy)


----------



## Irishroots (Mar 25, 2010)

What a beautiful gift! Kaitlyn does the most wonderful work, I had her do my two horses and she did a fantastic job.


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 25, 2010)

I dont think I did this horse justice!


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah! Sandy! He/she is gorgeous!! and the drawing is spectacular! I think it captures the horse very well!

Cheers

Masako


----------



## barnbum (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't imagine how excited this man is going to be. Very special--he will know he is loved.


----------



## krissy3 (Mar 26, 2010)

barnbum said:


> I can't imagine how excited this man is going to be. Very special--he will know he is loved.



I want to be loved like that !! WOW beautiful horse. Lucky man. I have 12 more sleeps before I head to Luxemburg to pick up my horse.


----------



## MooreAcres (Mar 27, 2010)

AWESOME JOB SANDY!!!

And I'm lucky enough to be able to say that I own that horses DAM!


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 16, 2010)

How did hubby like his gift Sandy? Haven't heard how it went?


----------



## Silverbirchminiatures (Apr 16, 2010)

Well Marie I got my hubby real good... Our daughter went into the barn to get Sarita from the stall... Ken & I were feeding horses... Now when he turned and first saw this horse he was stunned... First off when i went to get Sarita I told him I was bringing my friends mare horse which is a bay pinto to breed... haha.. ( I had to get a horse trailer there right ) So he was trying to figure out why this horse was black & white..... hahahah... He is totally in love.. The two of them are so funny together... Spoiled rotten this mare.... He asked me if I would help him this weekend as he has never shown halter before..... then in the next words after I said yes he said because him and his Princess are going to kick our butts.....lol

Here is a picture when he just got Sarita......

thanks Kaitlin for the beautiful picture you did of Ken new mare.... HE LOVES IT....


----------



## Mominis (Apr 16, 2010)

Who do you talk to in order to have one done? I'd love to have one of Shake. It's really well done.


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 16, 2010)

Is this picture not priceless??



(this is being posted for Sandy (silver birch miniatures)


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 16, 2010)

He looks so happy. I'm glad he has a horse and watch out Sandy they just might kick your butts. She is absolutely gorgeous. How does it feel to play second fiddle to a horse? I bet he is making all kinds of plans at this point on how to do just that.





Also I know your secret but will keep it for now.


----------



## Silverbirchminiatures (Apr 16, 2010)

Well Shortpig..... Yes you do know my secret..... But it has to stay that way for awhile



... Its a fantastic Secret, so exciting





Just sent something in the mail to your other daughter today... Ya hoooooooooooooooooooo...... give my secret a kiss please ok.....





yes my hubby and his mare are so smitten with each other when I can't find him I turn the camera on and watch him in the barn with her... It's so cute... she was helping him big time putting up a better light for foaling time in the barn... She was into everything.. His draft mare was the same way... I would love for him to kick my butt, as we really would all win... Family sticks together... hahaha


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 16, 2010)

He looks like a very happy man!


----------



## MooreAcres (Apr 16, 2010)

Sandy,

Sarita is such a pretty girl. Only wish I could've met her in person before she left for Canada. I feel so lucky to say that I own her beautiful dam, as well as her half sister


----------



## Silverbirchminiatures (Apr 17, 2010)

MooreAcres said:


> Sandy,
> Sarita is such a pretty girl. Only wish I could've met her in person before she left for Canada. I feel so lucky to say that I own her beautiful dam, as well as her half sister
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverbirchminiatures (Apr 17, 2010)

Silverbirchminiatures said:


> MooreAcres said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy,
> ...


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 17, 2010)

Gee! Does this have anything to do with your little Secret? You two are so funny.


----------



## Silverbirchminiatures (Apr 17, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> Gee! Does this have anything to do with your little Secret? You two are so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 18, 2010)

I know your secret will come out soon. I'm very excited for you. I sure hope your mares start foaling soon so you can post pics of them and share with all of us. Wish you a safe foaling season.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 18, 2010)

Why hasn't your secret come out anyway?? LOL






(and too funny how fast you knew about mine yesterday! lol)


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 18, 2010)

That's funny I knew about yours yesterday also Linda. I think there is a little Canary who likes to sing. We call her Dorie.

She knows who she is.


----------



## MooreAcres (Apr 18, 2010)

I may have been the one to spill Lindas secret to Marie, but not to Sandy


----------

